# Vintage floor jack repair



## bikecrazy (Oct 25, 2015)

A little off subject. I have 2 vintage Blackhawk floor jacks that are in need of new internal seals. Has anyone had any success in getting old floor jacks re-built. Thanks


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 25, 2015)

There are places that specialize in rebuilding jacks,  There is not that much to them.  I found a lot of information at:
http://www.hyjacks.com/H7.HTM
and managed to get a bottle jack going again.


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 27, 2015)

Great site! Thanks


----------



## walter branche (Oct 27, 2015)

*sj-18 blackhawk jack*

here is a photo like my sj-18 blackhawk




this is like the one I have


----------



## BULLITT65 (Jan 13, 2018)

I have been looking for A blackhawk model floor jack like that for sometime. If you have 2 of those, would you consider selling one of them?
let me know.
BULLITT65@aol.com
thanks


----------

